# Rlt10 True 24 Hour Mechanical



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

When Roy announced that he was only doing a true 24 hour watch with a quartz movement (RLT9) because of the diffficulty of obtaining mechanical 24 hour movements at a sensible price. Forum members, always full of mad ideas, suggested using Vostok or Raketa movements, and lo and behold the RLT10 true 24hour with a Vostok 24 hour movement (Cal 2423?)! Not only does Roy provide a good service with good watches, he listens to his customers ... rare in today's world.

The watch has a black dial with non-luminous 24 hour and minute/second tracks in a "greyish" white. RLT Watch Co, England is clearly printed under the 24. The hands are a luminous "squelette" design.

I purchased the bead blasted stainless steel case option (40.5mm diameter, lug to lug 47mm). The matt case suits the dial and gives it a real industrial look, it is very well made with no sharp edges. The crystal is flat mineral glass.

Finally the strap is black US Oil Leather, that because of the watch's lug to lug diameter fits my wrist!

Verdict - well worth the money and a great addition to the RLT range.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one John









That wrist shot is ace,it looks superb


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The website states that these are quartz - are they??


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> The website states that these are quartz - are they??


Not this one









The RLT9 is quartz


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

On a buffalo ...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Yep John, that looks good


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

IMO,that needs a nice brown Flieger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

On a black Flieger


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

titanium is also interesting...









nice watch

how much more?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks good on that John,would have to be my choice of strap on that









iloper,do you mean how much more for Ti or mech?


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice work Roy! It really looks good and I'm looking forward to getting mine next week. I think the numbers will be easier to read than the other 24 hr watches that own. These old eyes are getting tired. Don't care for those bands though. Looks and feels like plastic to me. Think I'll try a Bond NATO on it









Hows the Diver coming?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rockpile6 said:


> Nice work Roy! It really looks good and I'm looking forward to getting mine next week. I think the numbers will be easier to read than the other 24 hr watches that own. These old eyes are getting tired. Don't care for those bands though. Looks and feels like plastic to me. Think I'll try a Bond NATO on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 John it looks good on a "Bond" ...







... had a bit of a strap/band day today


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I haven't seen this watch advertised yet. WTF is going on?

I'm just a bit thick, please don't bolloc* me for my ignorance.

Bloody solid looking case.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think Roy could only get 3 movements to start with and they sold out PDQ.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan, Roy asked for expressions of interest on a thread a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The reason that the RLT 10 is not on the site yet is that last week I made 12 of these up and sold them all. I am selling them quicker than I can make or photograph them. As soon as I have enough then they will be on the site.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

the mech increases the watch in?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for putting together this watch Roy







.

Looks great in titanium and keeps great time with the Taylor patented tweaking







.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Roy. I received mine today and I find it to be another first rate job on your part


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Not more happy customers Roy?

Why aren't I shocked?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

*RLT 10 on a "Bond" NATO*


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Loos great on the Bond John,a multi strap watch,nice


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good pictures too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Good pictures too.


 Stan ... High praise indeed









I suppose it helps that I have just found the "fine" control







slow but sure progress!


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

That looks a superb watch John,and super pics.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank's Mal ... I think Roy is hinting that more"10's" are on the way - well worth it IMO


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just can't see me ever owning a 24 hour watch, I wouldn't wear it enough to get used to it. I'd glance down at it at 2 pm and think it was 8!

I really like that second picture John. Nice one.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I hope there are more on the way,I want one









Is the 9 still availible?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I just can't see me ever owning a 24 hour watch, I wouldn't wear it enough to get used to it. I'd glance down at it at 2 pm and think it was 8!
> 
> I really like that second picture John. Nice one.


 It took a while to programme my brain .. once you get used to 3 being six am and 9 being 6 pm its easy!!!


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

JoT said:


> The watch has a black dial with non-luminous 24 hour and minute/second tracks in a "greyish" white.


 Mine has a black dial with luminous 24 hour markings? Were they made both luminous and non-luminous?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

None have luminous markers,


----------

